# Best buy messed up. Is samsung a good monitor?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

My Sony flat panel died the other night. So I went on line to best buy and found one. 

Ordered it and picked it up. 

Now that was the hard part. 

Even though I gave my ID and my bb card to the girl and told her I was getting a 20 inch monitor she still somehow gave me some other guy name "mike" 22 inch. 

We apparently both ordered samsung monitors to be picked up. 

I didn't realize this until I was few miles away back to work at which time I hit a pothole and cut my tire andwound up with a flat. 

Lol


So. I took it home and tried it. Looks much better than the old Sony flat screen. 

I am fighting with myself on taking it back. 

I know I should but I also don't think I should have to babysit bb employees. They had all they needed from me and it's all them on the screw up. 

I know my email for my order said if I don't pick it up they will cancel it. So I am wondering how they are going to straighten this all out 

Theonly receipt I had welhen I left was a small one that said "mike mcqeen". 

No price or description. 

I am not trying to get out of paying. At this point I am just wondering if this is a good monitor. 

I was going to get an acer but then thought that samsung made good flat screens so why not get a monitor. 




Any thoughts on my dilemma? Lol


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

sounds like it is not yours.

I woud return it


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

DIYMA said:


> sounds like it is not yours.
> 
> I woud return it



I get where your coming from on that.


I agree in a way...but I also think its BB's job to train people to do the job right not mine. 

I gave the girl everything she needed to do her job and she screwed it up. 

its like if the employee doesnt care then why do I ? 

I dont know. I am undecided. 

I was going to take it back when I realized it but I had a blowout and then had to worry about getting to work and all that mess.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

JAX said:


> I get where your coming from on that.
> 
> 
> I agree in a way...but I also think its BB's job to train people to do the job right not mine.
> ...





this is why you should never shop at best buy. it is horrible horrible company! the bottom line is their only concern, they care nothing for their customers.


that said, what if it was the other way around and you got an 18" monitor and paid for a 20" would you just sit there and go "oh well"? hell no, you would be back there already. If the fact that the mistake is in your favor is the only reason you are hesitating, then stop being a hypocrite and take it back!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Good point.


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

JAX said:


> its like if the employee doesnt care then why do I ?


My take:
Because regrdless of what part Best Buy or the employlee played in the situation, you konw the difference between right and wrong. Just becuase someone else screws up does not give me the right to get over on them, no matter how easy or easily justafiable I can make it.

Just becuase they messed up, does not inherently give me permission to take advantage of their fualt. It is my repsonsibility to step up, do what is right (in myheart) and set the example. Otherwise, what does that say about my character? About my ethics? About me as a person?

I would like to think that if I screwed up on something like this, regardless if I was opperating as an individual, a company or a representative of that company, that if the same thing happend to me, someone would be kind enough to step up and do the right thing, regardless of who lost profit. 

Ever consider what might happen to that girl that screwed up your order?
She might have already lost her job. Maybe not though. Still, there are other things to consider besides how nice the "free" upgrade is.

/$.02


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Definitely not disagreeing with you at all. 

That was my first reaction 


I guess after work I will take it back or go up there and pay for the upgrade. 


But I would like to know if samsung is the best they carry. I do like the looks of this monitor. Of course any monitor would be as good as the old Sony I had


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I like samsung. we have a 50" samsung plasma here at work. very nice picture, good blacks and ossum off-axis viewing.


----------



## kingoftroy1978 (Jul 20, 2009)

minbari said:


> this is why you should never shop at best buy. it is horrible horrible company! the bottom line is their only concern, they care nothing for their customers.
> 
> 
> that said, what if it was the other way around and you got an 18" monitor and paid for a 20" would you just sit there and go "oh well"? hell no, you would be back there already. If the fact that the mistake is in your favor is the only reason you are hesitating, then stop being a hypocrite and take it back!


Some of the employees this might be the case but I do work at best buy and I do care for my customers and their needs. And I know plenty of my coworkers do as well. Go to say walmart and see who helps you more best buy employees or the people at that other retailer who is there to stock the shelves. 

Was it a mistake yes. Do you have to fix it no. its your call more than likely if she messed up on that one the other guy got your monitor. 

Again to respond to "best buy employees not caring for their customers" if you didn't notice there that it was the wrong product what makes her any different. We all make mistakes and have other things that could draw our attention away from the task at hand while at work. If you do feel guilty about it I would say go in inform a manager about it and get it exchanged. Not a huge deal and you don't seem upset about it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i say call them see what they would like for you to do. officially if you already took the tv outa the box it's considered "used" or what ever they want to call it. they can no longer say it's "NEW". so giving it to the right mike would be a double wrong on them because he ordered a "new" monitor.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

kingoftroy1978 said:


> Some of the employees this might be the case but I do work at best buy and I do care for my customers and their needs. And I know plenty of my coworkers do as well. Go to say walmart and see who helps you more best buy employees or the people at that other retailer who is there to stock the shelves.
> 
> Was it a mistake yes. Do you have to fix it no. its your call more than likely if she messed up on that one the other guy got your monitor.
> 
> Again to respond to "best buy employees not caring for their customers" if you didn't notice there that it was the wrong product what makes her any different. We all make mistakes and have other things that could draw our attention away from the task at hand while at work. If you do feel guilty about it I would say go in inform a manager about it and get it exchanged. Not a huge deal and you don't seem upset about it.




for one she had to go through proper proceedure in order to do it right.

I had to have 3 forms to identify the order and she apparently bypassed all three.

#1 my ID
#2 my order number which was on the email
#3 my credit card that was used to buy it.

yes I took it and didnt realize it till it was too late but she had to make sure 3 things were correct before I walked away from the counter. 

anyhow..I am not a thief. Yes I opened it and yes I am now using it to print out the receipt again for the original monitor. 

sorry I had to see what it looked like. I didnt think about the open box thing but who cares ..it just means less markup for BB and a better price for the next guy.

the monitor was not special order. I think it was in stock so its not like the other guy cant get his correct monitor either.

anyhow. I am about to box it and take it back.

if they say I can keep it I still have to address with them the warranty which I also paid for and I dont think will cover this other monitor.


thanks to all that played.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Horsemanwill said:


> i say call them see what they would like for you to do. officially if you already took the tv outa the box it's considered "used" or what ever they want to call it. they can no longer say it's "NEW". so giving it to the right mike would be a double wrong on them because he ordered a "new" monitor.



I am pretty sure they had more in stock so he could still have gotten the right one. it just means BB will not make as much on this one when its sold as open box. 

still has the wrapper on it..lol


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I never said I was trying to get a free anything.

again. the employee had several steps to follow and she did none of them or I wouldnt have made it out the door.

I did think that it would be a good lesson to BB but it didnt clear my conscience on that, it was just a good "excuse" that could have made me feel better if I let it.

I took it back and got a different monitor all together and bigger than the one I returned.

as far as I know , nobody got in trouble and the other guy got his monitor as well.

so ..its all good.

It was fun to see the reactions.

it was not as fun to see a person I have dealt with just go on and assume I was going to steal and cheat

anyone who has dealt with me knows thats not the case.

thx


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

You did the right thing.


----------



## FAUEE (Jul 22, 2010)

From having worked there for a few years...

Mistakes happen. It was nice of you to come back and fix the mistake, most scumbags wouldn't. Despite that it could have cost someone their job. Having worked in retail, you would not believe how much rap is expected of you in so little time, and the complete stupidity that the general populace is made up of. They will rush you to do your job and then complain if there's a mistake and that it took too long.

Working in retail literally makes you hate everyone. Sure there's some nice customers here and there, and they really, really help keep you from giving up on the world and praying for the apocalypse. But the vast majority are stupid, ignorant, egotistical pricks that think they're somehow superior to other people because they're older and not working in a BBY.

The management at BBY can be just as bad as well.

I'm so glad I'm not in that anymore. SO glad. Man. I can't express just how glad I am to be out of that industry.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

FAUEE said:


> From having worked there for a few years...
> 
> Mistakes happen. It was nice of you to come back and fix the mistake, most scumbags wouldn't. Despite that it could have cost someone their job. Having worked in retail, you would not believe how much rap is expected of you in so little time, and the complete stupidity that the general populace is made up of. They will rush you to do your job and then complain if there's a mistake and that it took too long.
> 
> ...


I worked in retail for 8yrs with a buddy of mine and his family owned business.

We would set up temporary stores in the malls all over and in 6-8 weeks we would pump out what most stores did in 6 months or a year.

average cost of an item in our "store" was $4. Cheapest thing was 0.80 most expensive thing was around $28 if we could fit it in the space we had.

Sometimes we had inline full size stores in which we could stock a large variety of "gifts and collectibles" other times we had a 10x20 ft square in the middle of the mall floor.

When we had the small square , we had 1000 different items stuffed in that booth. glass shelving surrounding the entire kiosk. 

In order for me to pump out $60K worth of stuff in the 3 weeks we had we had to bust our rear 16hrs a day. we would be there for 2 months but the first month was dead. People wait to shop till the last minute.

When you are operating in a booth not big enough to park a medium size sedan in you have to know what your doing.

I had lines on the weekends but we also had to do a lot of tedious work quite often. When your booth stocks 2 big wolf heads or chickens or Angels for example and you sell the last one the you must box it up.

anyhow. Nobody on the planet can tell me how retail at a wal mart or best buy is and make me feel bad. 

I waited on hundreds of customers a day and we counted back our change....ever heard of that...counted back the change...down to the last penny. My register was never short.


There is no retail job that would phase me after doing that for 8yrs. none.

I laugh at the people in wal mart at christmas. they have it easy compared to the hell I went through. 

that was so hard I still had nightmares around Christmas time for years after I quit. 

I met a lot of people during that time and not a single retail store could keep up with us . 

so there is nothing anyone can say to me about a retail job I cant top. 

I could go on and on. everything from hiring and firing losers to theft to being sued. done it all. 

nearly had to kill an employee he made me so made from stealing and lying to me.

that is why I am hard on retail people. they have no idea how easy they have it ...

scan an item till you hear the beep. bag it ....dont even say thanks. 

I had to personally greet every single person stepped foot in the store.

gives me chills. I need a beer now...


----------

